# Boardman Bikes



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am really loving riding my Felt F85, but having come to recognize that I am committed to the sport long-term, I am starting the process of moving toward investing in a carbon bike. My first thought was to just get another Felt (F5 or F6), but Boardman's aero line (and the Air 9.0 in oarticular) have captured my interest and I am seriously considering going that way (I love Cervelos as well, but they just don't fit my price point even used ones are too high IMO). I would love to hear your thoughts about or your experiences with Boardman bikes. Please post pics if you have them. Thanks!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are some links:

Boardman Bikes 2011: Range-topping Elite Series AiR, SLR And EM - BikeRadar

Boardman Bikes : Road : AiR 9.0

Boardman Air Overview - Wiggle - YouTube


----------



## jezzery (Dec 8, 2011)

I was going to get an Air but went for a Supersix instead. I went and had a look at one and I am not sure whether it was the Halfords surrounding, but it just felt a little cheap. I am sure it is a great bike but just casting my view.


----------



## Yerma (Jul 5, 2011)

UHC's Pro Team really liked them last year. The sl seemed to be the fav.


----------

